# A Government Program That Worked



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay & Forage Grower....

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/article-268-A-government-program-that-actually-worked.html


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I am one of the few people around here that apply sulfur on a regular basis. started doing this about 8 years ago on a few fields and noticed substantial differences. But more people are starting to do it.

Most guys don't realize the "unintended consequences" of the Clean Air Act.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

20 yrs ago soil tests called for 0-5 lbs suffer now 20 @ .90 per lb?? $18 per acre.Adds up fast!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

20 years ago we never applied S here(acid rain)....today we have to add some every couple of years.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We still get a bunch of acid rain here from old east coast US plants but its getting better. I'll taking put a few pounds of sulfur over the hundreds of tons of lime we used to have to dump in lakes.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> We still get a bunch of acid rain here from old east coast US plants but its getting better. I'll taking put a few pounds of sulfur over the hundreds of tons of lime we used to have to dump in lakes.


Theres no east coast plants left, so you can rest easy now.


----------

